# Mit Sohnemann (8Jahre) in den Bikepark



## die3lustigen2 (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich und mein Kumpel haben uns dazu entschlossen am Sonntag das erste mal mit den Kindern in den Bikepark Schöneck zu fahren.

Mein Sohn "nervt" mich schon ständig das er da mal hinmöchte, leider hat er noch keinerlei Fahrtechnikkurse (letztes Jahr haben wir keinen Termin mehr bekommen) etc. besucht. Mit Abfahrten im Gelände hat er auch noch großartig keine Erfahrung.

Er kann aber sicher Radfahren und auch Bremsen.
Zur Zeit versucht er sich an Stoppies und Wheelies.

Ich war zwar auch schon ab und an in Schöneck, aber mit dem Fahrkönnen vom Großteil derer die dort fahren kann ich bei weitem nicht mithalten. Ich komme aber in "angemessenem dem können entsprechendem" Tempo sicher die Trails runter...

Wie und mit Was würdet ihr bei den Kindern beginnen (nur Übungsparcour oder auch schon Strecke "Flowtrail")?

Fahrrad:   Hardtail --> Orbea 24Trail
Helm:      Giro Tremor
Schützer: O´Neal - Peewee (Ellenbogen und Knie)
Schuhe:   ION Raid Amp (2017)

Wir sind zwei Erwachsene und zwei Jungs im Alter von 8 Jahren.

Danke für eure Tipps.

Gruß


----------



## CrossX (29. Mai 2019)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich und mein Kumpel haben uns dazu entschlossen am Sonntag das erste mal mit den Kindern in den Bikepark Schöneck zu fahren.
> 
> Mein Sohn "nervt" mich schon ständig das er da mal hinmöchte, leider hat er noch keinerlei Fahrtechnikkurse (letztes Jahr haben wir keinen Termin mehr bekommen) etc. besucht. Mit Abfahrten im Gelände hat er auch noch großartig keine Erfahrung.



Frechheit, dass der Bengel an deinem Hobby und deiner Freizeit teil haben will. Hat der keine Playstation? 

Mal im Ernst, sei doch froh, dass er mit will. Mit 8 Jahren und einem anständigen Rad wird er dir am Ende des Tages vermutlich um die Ohren fahren.
Kenne Schöneck zwar nicht, aber Flowtrail hört sich doch für Kids super an. 
Fahrtechnik kann er auch von dir lernen. 
Die meisten Kids werden nicht mal wissen, was ein Fahrtechnikkurs ist und sind trotzdem schneller als du und ich. 

Fahrt  hin, lass ihn im Übungsparcours üben und wenn ihm das zu langweilig wird, geht auf die richtigen Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaschenmann (29. Mai 2019)

Mit Kindern in dem Alter würde ich erst mal einen schönen Pumptrack suchen, da können sie gut Erfahrungen sammeln..


----------



## chris362 (29. Mai 2019)

Geht schon...

Mein Sohn mit 7 Jahren im Bikepark..


----------



## die3lustigen2 (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,



CrossX schrieb:


> Frechheit, dass der Bengel an deinem Hobby und deiner Freizeit teil haben will. Hat der keine Playstation?



Versteht das mit dem "nerven" bitte nicht falsch ...
Er ist einer der wenigen Kinder die heutzutage lieber den ganzen Tag draußen spielen (der setzt sich auch bei Regen auf´s Bike), als vor der Daddelkiste zu hocken.
Also der hat schon richtig Bock auf´s Radfahren.

Für´n Sommer haben wir auch mal Stoneman Miriquidi (Bronze) ins Auge gefasst, mal sehen...




CrossX schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, sei doch froh, dass er mit will



Bin ich doch auch, ich wäre froh gewesen wenn es das früher schon alles so gegeben hätte und mein Vater so etwas mit mir gemacht hätte, dann wäre es jetzt bestimmt auch besser um meine Fahrkünste bestellt .


So zurück zum Thema:



CrossX schrieb:


> Mit 8 Jahren und einem anständigen Rad



Was verstehst du unter einem anständigen Fahrrad?
Das was er hat sollte doch passen, oder (is halt kein Fully)?

Ein kleine Pumptrack ist ja in Schöneck vorhanden.

Also die Kinder einfach machen lassen auf was sie Lust haben...
Würdet Ihr den Übungsparcour / Streckenabschnitte erstmal zu Fuß ablaufen um alles zu zeigen?
Auf dem Trail können wir ja die Kid´s in die Mitte nehmen, vorallem um nach Hinten abzusichern, oder?



Danke

Gruß


----------



## die3lustigen2 (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,



chris362 schrieb:


> Geht schon...
> Mein Sohn mit 7 Jahren im Bikepark..



Dein Foto funktioniert irgendwie nicht.

Danke

Gruß[/QUOTE]


----------



## chris362 (29. Mai 2019)

Neuer Versuch..


----------



## below (29. Mai 2019)

Ich kenne Schöneck nicht, wir waren bisher mehrfach im Trailground Brilon und Willingen. Beides für Kids ohne Probleme fahrbar. In Willingen zumindest Flowtrail und Flow Country Trail, für die Freeride sollte schon etwas Erfahrung da sein.

Im Endeffekt, so wie Du Dein Fahrprofil beschreibst, wird er dich da schnell hängen lassen 

Daher einfach mitnehmen und ausprobieren. Die meisten Strecken haben doch eh an schwierigen Passagen ne Chicken-Line. Oder man steigt halt mal ab und schiebt ein Stück.


----------



## chris362 (29. Mai 2019)

Sucht euch ein kleinen Hügel, bzw. Table an dem nicht viel passieren kann.  Stellt euch dazu und lasst sie einfach mal darüber rollen , dann immer schneller bis sie abheben.  Das ganze beobachten und Tipps zur Verbesserung geben.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,



chris362 schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch..



Stark, davon ist meiner noch weit entfernt.
Wie lange hat das gedauert bis er das so konnte?

Gruß


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Mai 2019)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Er ist *einer der wenigen* Kinder die heutzutage lieber den ganzen Tag draußen spielen (der setzt sich auch bei Regen auf´s Bike), als vor der Daddelkiste zu hocken.
> Also der hat schon richtig Bock auf´s Radfahren.


So. Nun lass mal den Vaterstolz beiseite und denk noch mal über deine Aussage nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris362 (29. Mai 2019)

Wir haben mit 3 jahren angefangen. Habe meine zwei Jungs regelmäßig auf leichte Trails mitgenommen.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,



niconj schrieb:


> So. Nun lass mal den Vaterstolz beiseite und denk noch mal über deine Aussage nach.








chris362 schrieb:


> Wir haben mit 3 jahren angefangen. Habe meine zwei Jungs regelmäßig auf leichte Trails mitgenommen.



Mit drei Jahren hat unserer auch das Radfahren gelernt.
Leider hatte ich da noch weniger Zeit, da wir da noch gebaut haben (da hatte Haus und Hof Vorrang).

Gruß


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Nun lass mal den Vaterstolz beiseite und denk noch mal über deine Aussage nach.


Er hat leider Recht... Liegt aber meist daran daß es von den Eltern auch nicht entsprechend gefördert wird.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Mai 2019)

Is


chris362 schrieb:


> Wir haben mit 3 jahren angefangen. Habe meine zwei Jungs regelmäßig auf leichte Trails mitgenommen.


Ist bei mir nicht anders... Alles was nicht trail heißt, oder so genannt wird... Ist meinen zu langweilig...


----------



## chris362 (29. Mai 2019)

Genau, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast baue irgendwo einen kleinen Rundkurs im Wald mit ein paar Löchern und buckeln. Das zieht die Kids.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,



niconj schrieb:


> So. Nun lass mal den Vaterstolz beiseite und denk noch mal über deine Aussage nach.





die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Er hat leider Recht... Liegt aber meist daran daß es von den Eltern auch nicht entsprechend gefördert wird.



Um was geht jetzt eigentlich, irgendwie versteh ich es nicht.
Hab ich etwas falsches geschrieben?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die3lustigen2 (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,



chris362 schrieb:


> Genau, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast baue irgendwo einen kleinen Rundkurs im Wald mit ein paar Löchern und buckeln. Das zieht die Kids.



Dann werde ich das wohl mal machen.

Danke


----------



## M_Arc_O (29. Mai 2019)

Der Flowtrail "Erich Popp" sollte definitiv zu machen sein. Da fahren hin und wieder auch Kinder mit ihrem Pucky wenn wenig los ist. Macht auch mehr spaß weils halt flowig rollt und die Kidz nicht so viel treten müssen wie auf dem Übungsparkour / Pumptrack. Der Trail ist schon etwas länger (für Kinder), nach Bedarf mal in der Mitte eine kurze Pause fals die Kraft und Konzentration schwindet und die Pedalstellung schon arg Richtung Pedal-Bodenkontakt geht. Mit 8 Jahren definitiv machbar, gehts halt langsam an.


----------



## henkin (31. Mai 2019)

moin,
wir sind viel in schöneck, wir waren auch gestern (sohnemann,mama,papa).
es sind immer viele vater und sohn gespanne und auch einige familien da.
Übungsparcour ist super für alle und jedem was dabei, dein sohn wird aus dem grinsen nicht mehr raus kommen.
den erich popp "Flowtrail" kann jeder fahren der sicher Radfahren und richtig Bremsen kann, sonntagsradfahrer natürlich nicht, die sollen lieber nur bis zur eisdiele und wieder nach hause.
wenn der "Flowtrail" langweilig wird ist dann die enduro die nächste wahl. auch hier sind kinder mit Hardtail regelmäßig in aktion zu sehen.
viel spaß in schöneck, es wird nicht das letzte mal sein.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (2. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

also heute war es soweit.
Leider war es nicht so das er mir am Ende des Tages davon gefahren ist, aber alles in allem hat er sich gut geschlagen.

Am Anfang Übungsparcour zum Kurven üben.
In der ersten Runde und auch in der zweiten hab ich gedacht "verdammt is der schnell", aber am Ende der letzten Runde hat es Ihn hingehauen und in der Dritten runde dann nochmal das gleiche.

Dann wollte er Flowtrail versuchen, ich hab mir gedacht also gut dann das.
Erste Abfahrt gut runter gekommen bei der zweiten wieder gestürzt, trotzdem weiter gefahren.

Alle drei Stürze sind immer gleich abgelaufen, ihm ist immer das Vorderrad weggerutscht (es war sehr trocken und staubig).
Luftdruck vom Reifen hab ich bereits am Anfang reduziert.
Vordere Bremse hat er nicht gezogen.

Ich vermute die Reifen (Kenda 1047 24x2.10" 60TPI Wire DTC) aber ich denke es liegt eher an seiner Technik.
Er hockt auf dem Fahrrad vor allem in den Kurven ist der Hintern eher hinter dem Sattel und weit unten.
Hier wäre doch ein Kurs bestimmt mal Sinnvoll, oder?

Dann noch zweimal Mosenbanktrail, wo er sehr gut damit zurecht kam (nat. rel. langsam).
Einen fast Sturz den er sehr gut weggefangen hat und dann nochmal vom Pedal abgerutscht und die PINS in die Wade bekommen.

Dann noch ein wenig Übungsparcour, dann waren die vier Stunden auch schon rum.

Er sagt er will weiter machen und das es ihm gefallen hat trotz den Stürzen und den paar Tränen.

Gruß


----------



## RFS_134 (3. Juni 2019)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Alle drei Stürze sind immer gleich abgelaufen, ihm ist immer das Vorderrad weggerutscht (es war sehr trocken und staubig).
> Luftdruck vom Reifen hab ich bereits am Anfang reduziert.
> Vordere Bremse hat er nicht gezogen.
> 
> ...


Vllt. solltest du (oder ein Fahrtechnik Trainer) erstmal mit ihm richtiges bremsen üben, sonst gewöhnt er sich noch an, nur hinten zu bremsen.
Also auch bewusst vorne zu bremsen bei abgesenktem Schwerpunkt und zentral auf dem Rad stehen. Das bringt auch viel Druck aufs Vorderrad und man lernt dass man vorne stark bremsen kann, ohne über den Lenker zu gehen.
Bin früher auch oft vorne weggeschmiert weil ich zuviel hinten auf dem Bike hing, kein Grip vorne produziert und zuviel hinten gebremst habe.
Aktiv-Position auf dem Bike und korrekt Bremsen sind auch im Fahrtechnikkurs erstmal die Grundlage und bringen schon einen erheblichen Fortschritt!


----------



## Deleted 331894 (4. Juni 2019)

Naja. meine kurze war mit 8 Jahren im Bikepark. Ist eher eine zarte. Ich bin mit ihr viel Pumptrack gefahren aber wir waren auf keinem der Trails. Egal wie gut sie fahren kann, wenn von hinten einer mir Mach3 anschiesst und in sie reinknallt wuerd ichs mir nicht verzeihen. Dem anderen Biker koennt ich auch keinen Strick draus drehen. Ich nehm sie auch nicht auf dem Motorrad mit oder auf Alpintouren auch wenn sie noch so bemst. Normales MTB, Wandern, Skifahren und Leichtathletik reichen schon, der Rest kommt spaeter.


In Serfaus und einem anderen Park gab`s letztes Jahr schwere Unfaelle in der Art. Das Maedchen in Serfaus wird von dem Unfall ihr Leben lang was weghaben. Es gibt natuerlich immer Ausnahmekinder die das koennen. In Ogau fahren mir dir kleinen Knirpse schon die Ohren ab.

Ich nehme meine wieder mit wenn sie sich sicher auf kleineren heimischen Trails fuehlt auf denen ich schon das biken gelernt hab. Falscher Elternstolz hat schon oft zu Ungluecken gefuehrt bei denen selbst erfahrene Rettungskraefte nur den Kopf schuetteln koennen.

Um ehrlich zu sein kann ich die Eltern verstehen die auf ihren Nachwuchs stolz sind und ihre Talente foerdern wollen. Diese Eltern sollten dann aber auch die Toleranz haben, das wenn ich als zahlender Erwachsener im Bikepark ballern moechte, ich mir keine Sorgen machen will das sie mit Hansjuergen oder Jaqueline hinter dem naechsten Landehuegel liegen weils ihren Nachwuchs da zerlegt hat.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

@GAPHupf82
wir waren ja zu viert unterwegs (2 Erwachsenen / 2 Kinder).
Ein Erwachsener ist Vorn gefahren dann die Jungs und ein erwachsener mit genügend Abstand hinterher und hat den Verkehr "aufgehalten".
An geeigneten Stellen sind wir dann von der Strecke gefahren und haben die schnelleren vorbei gelassen.
Die Jungs konnten zu keinem Zeitpunkt von irgendjemandem angefahren oder überfahren zu werden.
Die Strecken die wir gefahren sind haben eigentlich auch keine Sprünge etc. ...
Fullface + Knie und Ellbogenschützer waren nat. Pflicht.

Leider haben wir keine Trails bei uns im Wald, zumindest nix zum Kurven üben (ist eher alles mehr oder weniger gerade bergab).

Da es ihm Spaß gemacht hat und weiter machen möchte, ist das nächste ein Kurs... 

Danke

Gruß


----------



## oppaunke (4. Juni 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Naja. meine kurze war mit 8 Jahren im Bikepark. Ist eher eine zarte. Ich bin mit ihr viel Pumptrack gefahren aber wir waren auf keinem der Trails. Egal wie gut sie fahren kann, wenn von hinten einer mir Mach3 anschiesst und in sie reinknallt wuerd ichs mir nicht verzeihen. Dem anderen Biker koennt ich auch keinen Strick draus drehen. Ich nehm sie auch nicht auf dem Motorrad mit oder auf Alpintouren auch wenn sie noch so bemst. Normales MTB, Wandern, Skifahren und Leichtathletik reichen schon, der Rest kommt spaeter.
> 
> 
> In Serfaus und einem anderen Park gab`s letztes Jahr schwere Unfaelle in der Art. Das Maedchen in Serfaus wird von dem Unfall ihr Leben lang was weghaben. Es gibt natuerlich immer Ausnahmekinder die das koennen. In Ogau fahren mir dir kleinen Knirpse schon die Ohren ab.
> ...



Na ja,  ob da nun ein Kind liegt oder ein unerfahrener erwachsener ist in dem Falle doch unerheblich.Du als zahlender erwachsener der nur ballern will, hast trotzdem auf andere parkbesucher acht zu geben.diese haben ja ebenfalls bezahlt um dort zu "ballern".jeder halt nach seiner könnensstufe.
Wir waren immer viel in winterberg auf flowtrail und contitrack unterwegs, dadurch hat sich die Problematik meist entzerrt,  da die ballernden ja eher den downhill fahren.
Alle anderen schnellen haben wir an geeigneter stelle passieren lassen, dabei kam aber nie ein böses Wort oder unverständis zutage.
Von daher auf jeden Fall pro Park. Geeignete Strecken vorausgesetzt.
Da lernen die Kids an einem Tag mit viel Spaß unheimlich viel.
Wichtig sind Scheibenbremsen bei der Nummer. 
Sonst schlackern den kleinen nach der zweiten Abfahrt die arme.
V-brakes brauchen halt mehr Kraft. 
Federung war bei uns kein grosses Thema. Ole hatte plusreifen auf dem kleinen Rad. Und leider keine Scheibenbremsen. ..
Einen Kurs würde ich mit dem jungen erst machen wenn sich gar nix ändert.normalerweise lernen die Kinder sehr schnell.
Wenn keine Grundlagen vorhanden sind, dann bringt der beste Kurs ja nix.
Das eine Kind lernt schneller, das andere eben langsamer.
Bau keinen Druck auf, dann wird das schon.
Immer schön mit ihm losfahren.meist genießen die Kids die Zeit mit Mama und Papa sehr, dann kommt der Rest von ganz alleine.
Gruß, 
Christian


----------



## die3lustigen2 (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin aber der Meinung das "unser" Sohn bei einem außenstehendem mehr und besser lernt.
Das war auch schon beim Schwimmen so, von uns hat er sich nicht viel sagen bzw. erklären lassen.
Als er dann im Schwimmkurs war ging es innerhalb von paar Stunden und er konnte schwimmen.

Ich denke das die Trainer einfach alles besser erklären können.

Des weiteren ist meine Fahrtechnik auch nicht die beste (weil mir es auch niemand gezeigt hat, ich hab halt vor zwei/drei Jahren einfach damit angefangen) und ehe ich ihm irgendwelchen "Murks" bei den Grundlagen beibringe da soll er es lieber in einem Grundlagen-Kurs lernen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mit dem Knirps zusammen nen Kurs zu besuchen.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 331894 (4. Juni 2019)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Na ja,  ob da nun ein Kind liegt oder ein unerfahrener erwachsener ist in dem Falle doch unerheblich.Du als zahlender erwachsener der nur ballern will, hast trotzdem auf andere parkbesucher acht zu geben.diese haben ja ebenfalls bezahlt um dort zu "ballern".jeder halt nach seiner könnensstufe.
> Wir waren immer viel in winterberg auf flowtrail und contitrack unterwegs, dadurch hat sich die Problematik meist entzerrt,  da die ballernden ja eher den downhill fahren.
> Alle anderen schnellen haben wir an geeigneter stelle passieren lassen, dabei kam aber nie ein böses Wort oder unverständis zutage.
> Von daher auf jeden Fall pro Park. Geeignete Strecken vorausgesetzt.
> ...




Natuerlich sollte man Acht geben. Zwei Punkte dazu, wenn ich mit meinen ca. 110kg in einen liegenden Erwachsenen reinknalle ist meist ned so viel hin wie bei nem Kind. Dies ist Eine Sportart die auch von Geschwindigkeit lebt.

Das Kind kann wird in den wenigsten Faellen sagen : "Ich kann / will das nicht" Papas und Mamas Stolz in den Augen ueberschaetzen sich die Kleinen oft. Am Mutterbergtrail habe ich gesehen wie aeltere Jungendliche ein Kind abgeschossen haben. Allen Stand der Schreck im Gesicht man konnte aber keinen Schuldigen ausmachen. War einfach Pech. Das kleine Kind hat sich dabei den Unterarm gebrochen und sah aus wie uebern Kasehobel gezogen. Obs das wert war? Muss jeder selbst beurteilen. Fuer den Jugendlichen wars auch sichtlich unangenehm.

Fuer die Rettungskraefte sind Unfaelle mit Kinder besonders schlimm. Mein Nachbar (Bergrettung) hatte ein kleines Kind die im Gesicht so schwer verletzt war das sie kaum noch beatmet werden konnte. Da er selbst ein Kind in gleichen alter halt war es nochmal so schlimm.

Ich will hier keinesfalls den moralischen machen. Jeder muss sein Kind selbst beurteilen koennen und mit den unberechenbaren Faktoren rechnen. 

Generell halte ich nichts von der Entwicklung das Kinder unter allen Umstaenden an den Hobbies der Eltern immer Teilnehmen muessen. Wie z.b. Skitouren fuer 3 jaehrige oder Babies die in Boulderhallen aufm Boden rumkrabbeln, hunderete km aufm Rennrad mit Haenger etc. Alles schon gesehen.  

Meine Kurze geniesst die Zeit mit mir wenn wir zum baden radln und danach a Eis essen. (Das sind bei uns im Voralpenraum auch schon knackige auf und abhoehenmeter)

So long und eine beulenfreie und Eisreiche Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (4. Juni 2019)

Das ist schon richtig, aber in Watte einpacken muß man ja auch keinen Dötz.Alleine würde ich meinen Kleinen allerdings weder im Bikepark noch im Trailpark lassen.
Die Lütten stellen sich halt irgendwo hin um irgendwas besser sehen zu können.Im besten Fall mitten auf die Ideallinie des Downhills...
Da ist dann schon die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern nötig.Klar.

Und Eis ist übrigens immer gut...

Die blödesten Unfälle passieren sowieso immer an den Homespots.Nach der Schule mal eben schnell mit den Jungs die Treppe am Schulhof klarmachen...bautz.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Juni 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Natuerlich sollte man Acht geben. Zwei Punkte dazu, wenn ich mit meinen ca. 110kg in einen liegenden Erwachsenen reinknalle ist meist ned so viel hin wie bei nem Kind. Dies ist Eine Sportart die auch von Geschwindigkeit lebt.


In Winterberg habe ich immer die weiter oben beschriebene Situation auf der Flow Country gesehen: Erwachsene vorneweg, dann Kinder, dann wieder ein absichernder Erwachsener. Hat wunderbar funktioniert und war auch lustig anzuschauen. Denk nicht zuviel an Extremsituationen, es gibt noch viel Luft bis dahin, die sich Normalität nennt.


----------



## Tonymiller (8. Juni 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Natuerlich sollte man Acht geben. Zwei Punkte dazu, wenn ich mit meinen ca. 110kg in einen liegenden Erwachsenen reinknalle ist meist ned so viel hin wie bei nem Kind. Dies ist Eine Sportart die auch von Geschwindigkeit lebt.



Wenn du mit deinen 110kg in mich rein knallst, bin ich genau so im arsch, wie das von dir beschriebene Kind, dass sich "nur" den Arm gebrochen hat. Jeder kann sich mal ablegen egal ob Erwachsen oder Kind, damit sollte man vor allem im Bikepark rechnen, wer nicht in der Lage ist rechtzeitig zu Bremsen und deswegen andere über den Haufen fährt, sollte vielleicht mal seinen Fahrstil und seine Fahrtechnik überdenken.
Ich finde es gut wenn Eltern mit den Kindern in den Bikepark gehen. Mountainbiken ist ein schönes Hobby für alle Altersklassen!


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Juni 2019)

chris362 schrieb:


> Sucht euch ein kleinen Hügel, bzw. Table an dem nicht viel passieren kann.  Stellt euch dazu und lasst sie einfach mal darüber rollen , dann immer schneller bis sie abheben.  Das ganze beobachten und Tipps zur Verbesserung geben.


dann weiss er nämlich schon mal, wie man *nicht* springt. 

Ich würd's ihm lieber gleich vernünftig beibringen. 
Position auf dem Bike, Schwerpunkt, Blickführung, aktives Springen, Bremstechnik, etc. pp.... kann man alles super im Bikepark üben.


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht hat er auch Bock sich selbst etwas beizubringen?
Kauf ihm "Mastering Mountainbike Skills" (gibt's auch in dt.) von Brian Lopes.
Ich fand das früher klasse. Ich hatte zwar nur das Buch von Rey, aber immerhin  (mir haddn ja nüschd)


----------



## die3lustigen2 (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 
das Buch schau ich mir mal an. 

Ich hab mich mal erkundigt was ein Kurs kostet... 100€ für 4h inkl. Liftkarte) Einzelunterricht) . 
Na das muss ich wohl mal investieren müssen. 
Damit er zumindest die Grundlagen von jemanden beigebracht  bekommt der es kann. 

Oder was meint ihr? 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 331894 (13. Juni 2019)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deinen 110kg in mich rein knallst, bin ich genau so im arsch, wie das von dir beschriebene Kind, dass sich "nur" den Arm gebrochen hat. Jeder kann sich mal ablegen egal ob Erwachsen oder Kind, damit sollte man vor allem im Bikepark rechnen, wer nicht in der Lage ist rechtzeitig zu Bremsen und deswegen andere über den Haufen fährt, sollte vielleicht mal seinen Fahrstil und seine Fahrtechnik überdenken.
> Ich finde es gut wenn Eltern mit den Kindern in den Bikepark gehen. Mountainbiken ist ein schönes Hobby für alle Altersklassen!



Richtig. Nur das du dich als Erwachsener und aus freien Stuecken selbst dazu entschieden hast und kannst auch dein eigenes Koennen und Risiko einschaetzen. Ein Stoepsel mit 8 Jahren meist nicht. Manch ehrgeiziger Vater eiert mit seinen Sproesslingen in Sektionen rum in denen andere eben mit Mach 3 anschiessen. Wenns dir das wert ist, ok. Es geht zu 80% gut. Doof wenn man ploetzlich mal zum Rest gehoert. 

Ich bin auch scho ein paar mal von anderen Bikern im Park oder auf Trail "weggeschossen" worden. Passiert sehr schnell und hat meist nichts mit koennen oder Fahrstil zu tun. Einfach bloed gelaufen. Beim Schlittschulaufen oder Fussball kann ich auch ned rumheulen wenn mich mal einer umlegt. Aber da sind die Geschwindigkeiten anders. Wenn dir noch nie der Gedanke gekommen ist das dich mal einer aus der Bahn schiessen koennte, solltest du mal nachgruebeln.

In den Bikepark gehe ich vorallem um verschiedenes auszutesten. Vollgas, weite Spruenge, Tricks etc. Das was ich eben nicht auf einem Trail machen will weil ich da mit Wanderern oder Familien rechne.

Bikepark und Kinder / Jugendmountainbiken sind fuer mich 2 voellig verschiedene Schuhe. Wenn ich mit meiner kurzen untwegs bin, gehts um Natur, Erfahrungen machen, sportlichen Ehrgeiz und Ausdauer entwickeln, Baden, Eisfuttern und ihr zeigen wie schoen radln sein kann. Wenn sie spaeter besser beinander ist und sich weiterentwickeln moechte wird man sehen.

Im Grunde isses mir ehrlich egal was wer in dieser Hinsicht mit seinen Kids macht. Ich diskutiere draussen nicht mehr und sollte auch in einem Internet forum nicht mehr damit anfangen. Es liegt in der Verantwortung der Eltern zu entscheiden was der Sproessling kann und was nicht. Aus leidlicher Erfahrung weiss ich wie die "Besserwisser" Eltern dann aus der Waesche schauen wenn ihre Kinder einen Unfall hatten weil man sie in ein Erwachsenensportschema gedrueckt hat.

In dem Sinne nichts fuer Ungut und noch Eine verletztungsfreie und eisreiche Saison.


----------



## BergabFan (6. Oktober 2019)

Bin etwas verwundert wieviel hier von wegschiessen geredet wird. War schon sehr sehr oft am geisskopf und hab diesbezüglich noch nichts schlimmes gesehen weil die Eltern bei ihren Kids (dahinter) bleiben). Kann so einfach sein  

Die Strecke ist nicht exklusiv für Leute die ballern wollen und ganz ehrlich wo auf der Flow country ist ne Stelle wo man, wenn jemand mit "mach3" ankommt, es nicht sieht. 

Wie oft haben wir da schon stellen wg Unfall von Erwachsenen abgesichert ohne das die nachfahrenden rein gecrashed sind... 

Auf evil eye, downhill, freeride brauchen die Kids ja nicht fahren. Und es ist ja wichtig auch die an den Sport ranzuführen.

Klar, mich freut es auch mehr kann ich Vollgas durchfahren aber wenn ich auf eltern mit kind auffahre freue ich mich und warte bis ich vorbeikomme. Ist doch kein Stress. 

Genauso sollen natürlich die Eltern Rücksicht nehmen und an geeigneten Stellen auf die Seite fahren. 

Am meisten nerven mich aber die Leute die meinen sie ballern brutalst, anderen die offensichtlich langsam sind auffahren bis auf das HR aber dann selbst nicht auf die seite fahren obwohl man ihnen nur hinterher Rollen braucht....dann viel lieber kiddies die Spaß hand und richtige Biker werden


----------



## Deleted 331894 (8. Oktober 2019)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Bin etwas verwundert wieviel hier von wegschiessen geredet wird. War schon sehr sehr oft am geisskopf und hab diesbezüglich noch nichts schlimmes gesehen weil die Eltern bei ihren Kids (dahinter) bleiben). Kann so einfach sein
> 
> Die Strecke ist nicht exklusiv für Leute die ballern wollen und ganz ehrlich wo auf der Flow country ist ne Stelle wo man, wenn jemand mit "mach3" ankommt, es nicht sieht.
> 
> ...




Ja, alles richtig. Momentan ist das der Status quo und die meisten Eltern / Kids wissen was sie machen. Wenn ich es mit Skifahren oder Bergsteigen vergleichen darf hatten wir das vor Jahren auch so. Eine Gruppe Eltern die wussten was sie machen nahmen ihre Kinder in die Berge oder zum Skifahren mit. Alles tutti. Wenn die Kids es draufhaben machts irre Laune.

Mittlerweile werden Kinder die kaum radeln koennen auf Ebikes gehockt, Anfaenger muessen im Pflug die Weltcup Strecke runterkratzen oder bei Schneefall ueber Klettersteige hangeln. Weil Facebook etc. Geht oft genug grade so gut.

Da ich auf die ein oder andere Weise mit Bergwacht und oertlichem Krankenhaus verbandelt bin kenne ich die haessliche Wahrheit die im Web nicht aufkommt. Die Anzahl der verunglueckten und verletzten Kinder steigt an. Logischerweise je hoeher die Geschwindigkeit/Risiko desto schlimmer die Verletzungen.

Da sind Unfaelle dabei, bei denen sogar erfahrene Rettungs/Bergungs kraefte in die Latschen gekotzt haben.

Es liegt, wie oben geschrieben, absolut nicht in meinem Interesse zu bewerten oder den moralischen Zeigefinger zu heben. Aber ich habe in Serfaus schon Vaeter gesehen die ihre kleinen Kinder den Hill Bill runtergestochert haben, Wenn da einer anfliegt, no chance, der kann meist gar nicht mehr ausweichen. Da tu ich mir schon schwer meinen Hintern aus der Schusslinie zu bringen.

Das wird, denke ich, auch mehr werden. So wie beim Skifahren, Klettern und Bergsteigen. Nur das ich da meist noch eine kleine Chance hab auszuweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (8. Oktober 2019)

Finde ihr erkennt das schon richtig. Kommt vieles auf die Eltern drauf an. Erst am Wochenende wieder erlebt am Geißkopf eine Familie mit kleinem Mädchen (geschätzt 8-10Jahre) auf dem EvilEye unterwegs da Mädel stürzt und der Vater nur so reiß dich bitte zusammen und fahr weiter obwohl ihr deutlich anzusehen war, dass sie Angst hat und bei weitem nicht fertig ist für so eine Strecke...
Andere waren aber auch mit kleinen Kids absolut vorbildlich unterwegs, da muss man einfach die Fähigkeiten der Kinder richtig einschätzen.


----------

